
Tribler: A different BitTorrent client - chippy
https://github.com/Tribler/tribler
======
chippy
I was reading in the comments on the TPB that Tribler is less secure, but the
code and wiki seems to say it is more secure? Perhaps I am confusing security
and anonymity...

------
higherpurpose
If everyone who was using TPB would start using Tribler right now, it could
get the necessary critical mass to "work well enough".

------
NicoJuicy
So TPB down and an alternative is popping up... More decentralized.

I really didn't except that :P

